# Can I Feed Deer Sausage?



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

I am new and have been studying raw feeding. A bunch of freezer burned venison and sausage was given to me recently. We also have some fresh venison.
Can dogs be fed any of the venison sausage safely?

TIA


----------



## akane (Jul 19, 2011)

So long as it isn't overly spiced (someone gave us some hot sausage once) the dogs can eat it just fine. I even given them mild italian and such.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

freezer burn just spoils the taste and texture, it doesn't make it harmful to eat.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

some dogs dont do well on venison. be forwarned of bad butt odors ;(

Pat... what part of WI are you located. I feed my dogs a half raw meal, and sometimes my beef will come from Green Bay.


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi Barn Yarns! I am in the north eastern part of the west central area....NE of Eau Claire.

I lost my 10 year old Rottie to stomach cancer late this summer and then found this forum. I had fed her a grain based food all her life and was devastated that I could have unknowingly caused that!

Now i am feeding a premium kibble and alternate with raw to keep the expense down.

I tasted the sausage and it is not too spicy so I will add some of that once in awhile.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

You do not want to feed anything that is seasoned such as the sausage. Plain venison is fine as well as freezer burned. As the other poster said freezer burned neat does not effect nutritional values just taste and texture which a dog wont care.

Kibble digest at a slower rate so ideally if you are not doing all raw do 1 meal of kibble and wait 12 hours for the raw meal.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The spices and herbs in the sausage won't hurt the dogs, but the sausage probably contains a lot of salt. So I suggest that you keep the serving size of sausage small. A small piece of sausage served with a much larger piece of something else that does not contain salt.

The majority of herbs and spices have health benefits. They are used in herbal medicine. I would keep the amount of garlic very low and intermittent. I don't give my dogs any garlic except for occasional small amounts that have been cooked into something else that they are getting as table scraps. If there is garlic in the sausage and you are already limiting the amount the dogs get because of the salt content, the garlic won''t be an issue.


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

oregon woodsmok said:


> The spices and herbs in the sausage won't hurt the dogs, but the sausage probably contains a lot of salt. So I suggest that you keep the serving size of sausage small. A small piece of sausage served with a much larger piece of something else that does not contain salt.
> 
> The majority of herbs and spices have health benefits. They are used in herbal medicine. I would keep the amount of garlic very low and intermittent. I don't give my dogs any garlic except for occasional small amounts that have been cooked into something else that they are getting as table scraps. If there is garlic in the sausage and you are already limiting the amount the dogs get because of the salt content, the garlic won''t be an issue.


If I had a dollar for every person that has contacted me through out the years because of issues with a raw diet I would be retired right now.
It is NOT raw feeding that causes issues. It is added sodium and other ingredients that is being fed to dogs and cats. Many meats are enhanced mainly poultry and pork. Read sodium content on labels. anything listed over 100 mg per 4 ounce serving is enhanced.
Enhanced meats which sausage would be because of the added sodium and spices can cause issue. Mainly skin and or ear problems.
It is NOT recommended to feed enhanced meats to carnivores.
Not all spices are safe for dogs either. Unless you have the list of what exact spices were added to the sausage it is best to not feed it.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Pat-wcWI said:


> Hi Barn Yarns! I am in the north eastern part of the west central area....NE of Eau Claire.
> 
> I lost my 10 year old Rottie to stomach cancer late this summer and then found this forum. I had fed her a grain based food all her life and was devastated that I could have unknowingly caused that!
> 
> ...



I started feeding our dogs an all raw diet over 2 years ago with the help of folks here & getting started with food from Tracy. My dogs are much healthier & no more ear issues with the 1 that was having all the trouble.

I find the raw food is much cheaper than quality store kibble. Call around to some of your reputable butchers in the area & see if they don't do dog food. We have a really nice butcher down state from us that is quite large & does raww feed just for dogs. They charge 50 cents a pound. You still have to make sure they get their bone/calcium though because they don't add bone.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I know my dogs get very sick eating anything with spice added to it. I would skip feeding your dogs sausage if it was me.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Are you sure Deer even eat meat? I don't think they would like the spices either LOL


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

I just remembered that dogs shouldnt have onions or garlic. I know its got to be quite a bit to make them sick. like a whole medium onion. and probly an entire bulb of garlic. 

Here's a link for you.... Sled Dog Central: Dog Food/Meat & Supplements for Sale

the meat that I feed my dogs comes from the first one on the list. I go thru 10# in about 4 days. it is delivered up here... and its combined with several other sled dog owners. I feed about a half and half raw/kibble and the cost is very little. I think my beef is 30 cents a pound. 40# of kibble lasts me about a month feeding 3 dogs. 

they are a bit closer to you... who knows? they might already be delivering up to your neck of the woods!


----------



## Pat-wcWI (Oct 28, 2012)

hmmmmmm, my reply disappeared...

Thank you all for your replies. I didn't think of the salt in the sausage so am not going to feed it.

Backfourty - I haven't had any luck calling the area butchers.

sisterpine - Good One! LOL!

Barn Yarns - thank you for the link. I will check it out.


----------

